# Wasps, bees, hornets, etc in attic



## Titans (Jun 17, 2010)

My attic is my nightmare. I hate bees, wasps, etc (I am scared to death of them). When I have to go into the attic...which I will soon to start a new project I am fearful because of the skeletons of all of the former, bee hives, wasp n ests, hornet nests that are up there. I usually only go into my attic in the winter because of my fear. However, I have a project that I have to do. What can I start putting in my attic to 1) kill what is there and 2) keep these things away forever.

Fogging/extensive chemicals are not an alternative. My son has breathing issues and I am not putting him at risk due to my fear.


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

You need to close off how they access the attic
Fill any holes, put screens on any vents etc


----------



## Yoyizit (Jul 11, 2008)

Titans said:


> Fogging/extensive chemicals are not an alternative.


Your fear is a reasonable one, but with no chemicals I doubt there is a solution to this problem. 

I bat stinging insects out of the air with my hand and then step on them, and I would not go into your attic. Escape routes are essential.


----------

